# Where to find quality used vehicles.



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

I will be looking to upgrade from the I ride at the moment to either a ute or a sedan some time in the next twelve months. Any recomendations for either dealerships or other places I can begin looking?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

TomTao said:


> I will be looking to upgrade from the I ride at the moment to either a ute or a sedan some time in the next twelve months. Any recomendations for either dealerships or other places I can begin looking?


Really reliable is this one: www-dot-toyotasure-dot-com

The rest is a matter of gambling, not saying that the rest is trash.


----------



## williamarissa (Apr 10, 2011)

joseph44 said:


> Really reliable is this one: www-dot-toyotasure-dot-com
> 
> The rest is a matter of gambling, not saying that the rest is trash.


I believe a car to be to difficult in Thailand for expat for many reasons:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:. Motor bike or to spice it up a little 250cc Yamaha.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/juggle.gif


----------

